# hiking near Welk Resort?



## Lisa8192 (Mar 13, 2011)

does anyone have any suggestions for a great, scenic hike near Welk in Escondido? I'm taking my 3 teens and they enjoy hiking...I don't want to drive too far, but would love a beautiful view..good place for a picnic and if  you could throw in a waterfall that'd be great 

I'll take other suggestions as well for the area!! I'm sure we'll do the zoo or Sea World while we are there. Leaving in a week!!


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 13, 2011)

We own at Welk and really enjoy the resort.  We don't hike much, so can't provide much insight for you.  I would suggest checking online as there must be some good locations to hike, as they have mountains and hills all around.  The RimRock residential area is on top of the mountain right behind the resort.  I believe it is a gated area, but you may be able to get up there.  Palomar observatory would be a bit of a drive, but might provide a nice hiking area.  You also have a few lakes not that far away.  We enjoy walking on the beach in Carlsbad too.  The concierge at the resort may be able to help you as well. Enjoy.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 13, 2011)

Welk resort is not a Marriott property, so I moved your post to the Western Forum.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 13, 2011)

We live just 25 minutes from the Lawrence Welk resort. Not being a hiker, I can't give you much info on that. As for waterfalls, there aren't any in Southern California. Mount Palomar is a very nice area and I am sure there are many hiking trails. It is not too far from LW and is a pleasant scenic drive.

http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=637


----------



## eal (Mar 13, 2011)

Daley Ranch is on the east side of Escondido.  It has wonderful hiking trails, I would recommend Stanley Peak.  Here is a link to the Friends of Daley Ranch organization:

http://www.fodr.org


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 13, 2011)

I highly recommend both the San Diego Zoo and Sea World - you won't want to miss either one while you are in the area.  

Southern CA is known for being arid and waterfalls are not something that you will find there.  You want to visit some place like Yosemite in the high Sierras for waterfalls -  but that's another trip.  Yosemite is a long way from San Diego.


----------



## jlr10 (Mar 13, 2011)

There is quite a bit of hiking in San Diego.  A little driving is a relative terms, so not far how willing you are to drive, but some places of interest:

Palomar Mountain will give you a nice place to hike but will require a drive up Palomar Mountain.

Elfin Forest Reserve has a nice 5 mile or so hike and is Escondido.  

I have hiked at the Santa Rosa Plateau which offers some nice moderate hikes and can be pretty in the spring. (north in Murrieta)

If you want a waterfall, want to drive a little, and are in good shape Cedar Creek Falls has a waterfall, but is an upside down hike and is quite a puffer coming back up. 

Lake Hodges has many trails that go around the lake, and one moderate trail which will take you to the top of Bernardo Mountain. We were there a few weeks ago watching hawks fly at eye level. On a clear day you can see the ocean.  On a not clear day you can see the mountains to the east.

Poway lake (very small no swimming) has a nice three mile trail around the lake.  For a more strenous hike it joins up with Mount Woodson which will take you to radio towers and give you a good view of San Diego.  On a clear day it will give you a view to the ocean.  The lake Poway trail also joins with the Blue Sky reserve which has a nice picnic are a little ways past where the trails join.  For a longer hike the Blue Sky reserve will take you to the Ramona Dam.  A nice hike until the end where it goes up steeply very quickly.

Remember that San Diego can be hot and dry. Bring lots of water, watch out for rattlesnakes, and in some areas, mountain lions.  I have seen neither the snakes or the mountain lions in my hiking, but have seen the paw prints of the lions on some of the trails, and seen many warnings about both.


----------



## eal (Mar 13, 2011)

I would second the suggestion for hiking in the Elfin Forest - just beautiful!


----------



## Lisa8192 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you all so much! I'm going to look into Daley and Elfin. Both sound great..gotta admit, just a tad worried about the rattle snake and mountain lion comments. I have two boys 16 and 14 and a daughter, 12. Not sure how they'd handle that. But...I'm certainly not going to scare them. I'm sure we'll be fine. Hopefully there will be other hikers. Might want to leave that rare roast beef sandwich home


----------



## eal (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes for sure there will be other hikers - both Elfin and Daly are popular spots.


----------



## isisdave (Mar 14, 2011)

Are you coming in the next month or so? How about the Anza Borrego Desert? The wildflowers will peak soon. In fact there IS a waterfall (not too big) in Palm Canyon, a hike that is regularly done by folks of 4 and 84.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 14, 2011)

We went over to the Anza Borrego Desert on Saturday. Sad to say that there were virtually very few flowers. Nothing like last year. One thing that struck us was how dead the area was. I have never seen it like that before at this time of the year. We went in a loop from Temecula to Warner Springs and down the hill to Borrego Springs. We came back home from Borrego Springs up past Julian through Ramona and Poway to I-15 then north to home. Julian was very crowded. Unfortunately we arrived at Dudley's Bakery in Santa Ysabel 5 minutes after it had closed. It is a great place.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 14, 2011)

jlr10 said:


> Poway lake (very small no swimming) has a nice three mile trail around the lake.



That reminds me of time I went swimming in Lake Poway. It was not by design. We were boating around the lake and my wife accidentally knocked me out of the boat. We lived in Poway for 18 years and frequently went to Lake Poway.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks for the advice! We just got back last night and had a wonderful trip. We hiked Elfin Forest and it was absolutely gorgeous!! thank you!


----------

